# Codesys FB mit unterschiedlicher Bez. Aufrufen



## Schmittyyy (28 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin blutiger Anfänger, was dieses Programm betrifft demnach bitte ich um Gedult 

Möchte unter CoDeSys ein Programm (PRG), in FUB schreiben. Demnach wird im Programm ein Funktionsblock (FB) aufgerufen.
In diesem FB soll eine "allgemeine Bezeichnung pro Ventil und Motor" also "x" verwendendet werden.

Nun soll über das PRG 3* der FB aufgerufen werden, jedoch einmal als "A", "B" und "C" ( 3 identische Produktionsanlagen A, B und C)

Wie muss das nun aussehen? Also wie sag ich dem Programm dass es einmal aus x ein A, usw. machen soll???


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## RobiHerb (28 Mai 2012)

*Funktion, FunktionsBlock*

Das ist über die Parameter zu machen, die man dem FunktionsBlock beim Aufruf mitgibt.

Übrigens beachten: Funktion und FunktionsBlock sind nicht dasgleiche, vom FunktionsBlock muss man eine Instanz in der Liste der Variablen anlegen, die Funktion kann man von überall her aufrufen.


----------



## bike (28 Mai 2012)

Schmittyyy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin blutiger Anfänger, was dieses Programm betrifft demnach bitte ich um Gedult
> 
> Möchte unter CoDeSys ein Programm (PRG), in FUB schreiben. Demnach wird im Programm ein Funktionsblock (FB) aufgerufen.
> ...



Hausaufgaben werden unter www.hausaufgaben_machen_lassen_da_ich_zu_faul_bin.de gelöst.
Hier wird geholfen, wenn du etwas versucht hast und nicht weiter kommst.

Was hast du bisher gemacht?


bike


----------



## Matze001 (28 Mai 2012)

Wo kann ich meine alten Fahrräder hinbringen? 
Das was ich habe quietscht und produziert nur komische Geräusche, die sich wie Abfall lesen.

Hier gibt es eine konkrete Frage, zu einem konkreten Problem!
Klar kann es eine Aufgabe sein, aber so etwas simples wie einen FB Aufruf kann man ruhig mal erklären.

Nun wieder weg von den hochnäsigen Idioten, hin zur Frage:

Du erstellst einen FB der eine gewisse Funktion hat. Das kann ein Baustein für eine Ventilansteuerung, eine Motoransteuerung, für das Befüllen eines Fahrradreifens mit viel warmer Luft oder sonst irgendwas sein!

Wenn du das getan hast fügst du in dein PRG eine Blackbox ein (Oben rechts in der Leiste, das Rechteck mit den Drei ???) Dort schreibst du dann den Namen deines FB rein (z.B: FB_VENTIL) Darüber erscheinen nun wieder drei ???.
Dort kannst du dann A, B, C, FAHRRAD, PLATT, ... sonstwas reinschreiben, wie dir beliebt. 

Das machst du so oft wie du den FB halt brauchst.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Schmittyyy (29 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
RobiHerb und Matze, Herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten.
bike, ich kann dir versichern, dass ich an dem Problemm mehrere Stunden gesessen hab. Zudem ist ein Forum dafür da, Tipps und Trick auszutauschen!!!

So, anbei was ich schon gemacht habe. Für mich ich hauptsächlich die Frage, ob ich die X-ns und A/B richtig angebracht habe.
Und natürlich, ob´s besser möglich ist.




Mit VAR_IN_OUT kann ich nicht so wirklich umgehen, hier bitte noch ein Denkanstoss. 
Merci!!!


----------



## Boeby (29 Mai 2012)

Moin,

Das sieht doch soweit ganz gut aus! Wo bekommst Du denn die Füllstände, Temperaturen etc. her?
Mir fehlen hier die direkten physikalischen Adressen. z.B. : Fuellstand AT %IW1:REAL;
Du solltest die physikalischen Adressen aber auch direkt in der Steuerungskonfiguration symbolisch benennen,
damit eine spätere Steuerungserweiterung nicht in all zu viel Arbeit ausartet! Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass diese dann automatisch Projektweit gültig sind, sich quasi wie eine VAR_GLOBAL verhalten! 

Was mir noch auffällt sind die VAR_INPUT und VAR_OUTPUT, diese benötigt man im PLC_PRG nicht! 

Zu den VAR_IN_OUT sei gesagt, dass Du Diese lesend wie auch schreibend bearbeiten kannst.
Siehe hierzu mal in der Hilfe nach, ist da eigentlich ziemlich treffend beschrieben!

MfG

Boeby


----------



## bike (29 Mai 2012)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich meine alten Fahrräder hinbringen?
> Das was ich habe quietscht und produziert nur komische Geräusche, die sich wie Abfall lesen.
> 
> Hier gibt es eine konkrete Frage, zu einem konkreten Problem!
> ...




Warum denn so persönlich?

Wenn ein Ansatz gezeigt wird, dann helfe ich gern, doch nur schreiben es geht nicht, ist schwach.
Genauso wie deine "intelligente" Anmache.
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema


bike


----------



## Matze001 (29 Mai 2012)

Warum so persönlich? Ich kann persönlich werden wenn du willst.

Ein paar Gründe hierfür:

-Wenn du etwas schreibst, dann nur um andere zu kritisieren oder etwas zu fordern
-Ich habe von dir noch NIE einen hilfreichen Beitrag gesehen, mit einer konkreten Problemlösung
-Und ich bin nicht der einzige dem du auf die Nerven gehst, wobei ich sagen muss das du sehr gut zur Unterhaltung hier beiträgst.

Da ich keine Lust auf Diskussionen habe, und das Thema eh ein anderes ist sollten wir es an dieser stelle nun sein lassen.

Zum Thema:

Ich kann dem Bild entnehmen, dass du es richtig gemacht hast! Somit klappt doch alles wunderbar!

Grüße

Marcel


----------

